# Blockbuster on Demand Goes Live on Tivo!



## TeeVee (Dec 30, 2004)

It looks as though Blockbuster on Demand has finally gone live on TiVo! Happy to see it available on all boxes (except Series 1). Has anyone tried it out yet?

Found initial story here Blockbuster on Demand goes Live

Splash page on TiVo website here


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TeeVee said:


> It looks as though Blockbuster on Demand has finally gone live on TiVo! Happy to see it available on all boxes (except Series 1). Has anyone tried it out yet?
> 
> Found initial story here Blockbuster on Demand goes Live
> 
> Splash page on TiVo website here


So my Blackbuster mail account does me no good for this TiVo option, like having a Netflex account would give as many single downloads, one at a time, as i wanted per month.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Wonderful, another Amazon - watch in 24 hours and gone in 30 days. As long as they keep this business model, I will stay with Netflix.


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

Is there any specific information anywhere before I go to the trouble to set up an account?

What is the pricing and is it any better than Amazon? Is there 5.1 sound on SD downloads? How is their HD offering?

Al


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

acvthree said:


> What is the pricing and is it any better than Amazon? Is there 5.1 sound on SD downloads? How is their HD offering?


Prices for rentals "will range from $2.99 (for the classics) to $3.99 (for new releases)." I haven't read anything about whether there is 5.1 sound or not. There's no HD for now.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What is their pciture quality like? I'll have to check it out tonight.

Although VUDU will still be my top choice for VOD.


----------



## igrok (Dec 7, 2008)

I set up my ondemand account at blockbuster, and then the next step is supposedly to go to video on demand on my tivo (an hd xl) and choose blockbuster, but there is no blockbuster there. Anyone actually see the blockbuster choice?


----------



## defond (Dec 14, 2004)

igrok said:


> I set up my ondemand account at blockbuster, and then the next step is supposedly to go to video on demand on my tivo (an hd xl) and choose blockbuster, but there is no blockbuster there. Anyone actually see the blockbuster choice?


I dont see BLOCKBUSTER on my TiVo HD either


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

defond said:


> I dont see BLOCKBUSTER on my TiVo HD either


I just checked and also do not see Blockbuster listed yet. My Tivo last connected to the mother ship about 3 hours ago but hasn't updated any menus yet.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Sounds Lame....Since I switched form Blockbuster to Netflix last year, I haven't looked back. This doesn't seem to provide any reason to reconsider my decision. Blockbuster can't seem to do anything right. Still, I will be interested in hearing the reviews when it really goes online.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I would, too. If it's a movie by movie rental, I'm not interested. I like the Netflix model. I pay $9+ (with tax) and have more stuff to watch than I could watch in my lifetime, and that's just getting caught up on all the Brit tv that I like. I can't imagine paying $3 and $4 per movie. Plus with Netflix, I can start watching something today and if I get sidetracked, I can get back to it when it's convenient. I don't have to finish watching it within a 24 hour period.

Blockbuster needs to change their model if they really want to compete with Netflix. The only thing I like better about Blockbuster is I find their site easier to search, especially for new releases.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

No HD? Get back to me when they roll out HD. I find Standard Def TV very hard to watch now. I know, I'm an HD snob!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

a68oliver said:


> I just checked and also do not see Blockbuster listed yet. My Tivo last connected to the mother ship about 3 hours ago but hasn't updated any menus yet.


The VOD menu comes straight from TiVo Inc. as an HME app, so it's updated (or not) in real time, not on the basis of the daily calls.

I don't have it either.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Good lord. People ***** because Tivo hasn't done anything new for a long time then they announce that the new Blockbuster app has gone live. Now people are *****ing about it without even seeing and using it yet?! Although it's true I probably won't use this as much as I do Netflix, I'm still happy to have another choice!


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I skimmed over the TiVo page on the new feature, but could not find any info on the viewing rules. Is it for sure the same as Amazon-- 30 days to start, 24 hours to finish?


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

ebf said:


> I skimmed over the TiVo page on the new feature, but could not find any info on the viewing rules. Is it for sure the same as Amazon-- 30 days to start, 24 hours to finish?


Yup, that seems to be the case. Since it is probably a rule set by the content owners and not Blockbuster, that only makes sense. I wish they would relax it a bit. Even 28 hours would allow two evening viewing and would be far more family friendly to those who need it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

nirisahn said:


> I would, too. If it's a movie by movie rental, I'm not interested. I like the Netflix model. I pay $9+ (with tax) and have more stuff to watch than I could watch in my lifetime, and that's just getting caught up on all the Brit tv that I like. I can't imagine paying $3 and $4 per movie. Plus with Netflix, I can start watching something today and if I get sidetracked, I can get back to it when it's convenient. I don't have to finish watching it within a 24 hour period.
> 
> Blockbuster needs to change their model if they really want to compete with Netflix. The only thing I like better about Blockbuster is I find their site easier to search, especially for new releases.


Netflix is only able to offer a small number of their movies for tivo viewing. I don't think the Netflix pricing model will allow them to add very many newer titles. Studios are going after Redbox. They don't like customers being able to rent a new title for $1, with nothing going back to the studio. The Netflix pricing model won't work if they have to pay the studio $1-$3 every time a customer orders a current movie.

Blockbuster and Amazon appeal to tivo customers who would like to order VoD but are unable to do so. They have a TivoHD and can't order VoD from their cable company through their tivo. Others might not have VoD available, they're getting their signal OTA or their cable system doesn't offer VoD.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> Good lord. People ***** because Tivo hasn't done anything new for a long time then they announce that the new Blockbuster app has gone live.


I know I was certainly very excited to see they announced a feature identical to one they have offered for a long time.

 - K


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

TeeVee said:


> It looks as though Blockbuster on Demand has finally gone live on TiVo! Happy to see it available on all boxes (except Series 1). Has anyone tried it out yet?
> 
> Found initial story here Blockbuster on Demand goes Live
> 
> Splash page on TiVo website here


I will start off by saying that I am very glad that FINALLY Blockbuster.com now has a download offering for our TiVo's. It is something that is absolutely needed to keep Blockbuster viable with all of it's competitors such as Netflix, Vudu, Amazon, and a few others.

However...

I have the following issues with Blockbuster on our TiVo.

1. The interface. It sucks. Even the Netflix interface is much better & easier to navigate, & Netflix is in our NPL's as well.

2. Economics. I won't be using Blockbusters service on TiVo. I allready have Netflix. They stream & I get unlimited movies for one low price. Blockbuster doesn't have a subscription based service. So for those families and individuals that watch more than 5 movies a month. Netflix is cheaper.

3. Economics again.... $3.99 & $4.99? Downloading should be cheaper! Classic movie DVD rentals at blockbuster are only $1.99 (At least at my blockbuster) & thats for a 2 day rental. 99 cents for a 1 day rental of classics. New Releases are the same amount ($4.99). But you still get more than 1 day to watch them. You get at least 2 days when you get the DVD. Sure your paying for convienance.... But you shouldn't have to pay more. Maybe the same amount. But downloading should still be cheaper than a physical DVD/Blu-ray.
In many cases for only a $1 more you can BUY the "pre-viewed" DVD directly from Blockbuster.

4. No DD5.1 Surround Sound. Sure Netflix, Amazon, & a few others don't have it either. Yet DVD's/Blu-rays do & they are CHEAPER then doing downloads.
Vudu does offer DD5.1 on it's HD/HDX offerings, but even with them the economics of their prices are still more exepensive then in some cases even buying the DVD/Blu-ray physical disc.

Im not going to complain about the lack of HD offerings on Blockbuster VOD, as those will come in time. Same thing applied to Netflix, Amazon & Vudu. HD takes time to get for any service. So no complaints there. I know Blockbuster will have HD available soon.

Don't get me wrong. I love the concept of download/streaming movies to our TiVo's, Blu-ray players, Game machines, media players. But for me & my family until they can provide a better solution through download/streaming than I can get through physical media at a lower cost. I will stick with my physical media.

Physical media still provides more for less than any download/streaming service currently offeres. Including Netflix's streaming service.

TGC


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

TexasGrillChef said:


> 4. No DD5.1 Surround Sound. Sure Netflix, Amazon, & a few others don't have it either.


The Amazon HD offerings that I've watched, both movies and television, have all been DD5.1.

I'm extremely underwhelmed with Blockbuster's initial selection. Only 600 movies, none in HD. It's pathetic in comparison to Amazon. If you're going to go head-to-head on TiVo against the other VOD choices, wait until you can put up some kind of fight. Why would I rent something from from Blockbuster when Amazon's there? Unless there's something that I just had to see available from BB only, which seems unlikely, I can't imagine why.


TexasGrillChef said:


> Physical media still provides more for less than any download/streaming service currently offeres. Including Netflix's streaming service.


For you, perhaps. What it doesn't offer is the convenience of downloads, which is, I think, strongly attractive to Joe and Jill Average with their busy lives. The other day I heard, at the end of a new release-to-home-video ad, "Available to own on Blu-ray, DVD and Movie Download". Now advertised on primetime television, I'd say that the age of "Digital Distribution" has truly arrived.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

I am not convinced Blockbuster has gone live on Tivo yet.

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/blockbusterontivo.html indicates the service is coming soon.

http://www.blockbuster.com/tivo indicates the service is coming soon.

However, http://www.blockbuster.com/tivo/activate allows you to register for the service.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

a68oliver said:


> I am not convinced Blockbuster has gone live on Tivo yet.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/blockbusterontivo.html indicates the service is coming soon.
> 
> ...


Sure it has--just go to TiVo Central->Video On Demand->Blockbuster, rent something or download one of the free videos. It's there, on my TiVo, right now.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

mikeyts said:


> Sure it has--just go to TiVo Central->Video On Demand->Blockbuster, rent something or download one of the free videos. It's there, on my TiVo, right now.


I stand corrected. When I last checked at 12:30 it was not there. Now at 4:30 it is. I guess I will have to explore it later today.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Pass. I started to skim the terms of service.....yawn. I already have Netflix on-demand unlimited and Amazon (including HD) for everything else. I guess I will wait until BlockBuster gives me a reason to join.


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

With the "watch in 24 hours" thing just like Amazon, I'll end up using this just as much as I do Amazon - almost never. 

I'm not sure what the studios are afraid will happen if we have more than 24 hours to watch a movie...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Brainiac 5 said:


> With the "watch in 24 hours" thing just like Amazon, I'll end up using this just as much as I do Amazon - almost never.
> 
> I'm not sure what the studios are afraid will happen if we have more than 24 hours to watch a movie...


it's the same idiotic thinking that the music industry had- that download is evil.

Some of them embrace it but many seem almost hostile.

My wife watches desperate housewives. She missed some so has been going back and renting dvd's to catch up. I was amazed the other day to find that netflix has all the previous seasons sitting right there to stream IN HD to the tivo. I haven't a clue to be honest but I would be surprised if there is such a think as desperate housewives in blueray HD. That's pretty cool.

What would be cooler is ABC figured out how to get them to netflix in the current season. If the economics makes sense to allow last season to be viewed I dont see why they couldn't make a deal to get this season (with some delay if needed) available.

But that's not the norm- it's not like every series is up there. Seems ABC is out in front to a degree- I just saw LOST was there too.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Brainiac 5 said:


> With the "watch in 24 hours" thing just like Amazon, I'll end up using this just as much as I do Amazon - almost never.


When that 24 hours is up it is up.....poof! It's gone. Rent it a second time? Nope. Continue to rent movies with 24 hour expire....questionable. I use to be able to watch a couple movies a night. 24 hours was not an issue; toss in kids, work, etc....sometimes it takes a couple days to get through a movie. We found we would start the movie at 7pm, not making it all the way to the end, then try to watch the rest the following night 7pm.....it's gone. Increasing the expire time from 24 to 36 hours would allow people with limited nightly window to finish a movie the following night; we would probably rent more then.


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

> What would be cooler is ABC figured out how to get them to netflix in the current season. If the economics makes sense to allow last season to be viewed I dont see why they couldn't make a deal to get this season (with some delay if needed) available.


Netflix has done this with a few titles. The ones that jump to mind are NBC's Heroes and TNT's Leverage. It would be awesome if they could do this with more and more shows.

Blockbuster seems to be really behind with their VOD offerings. I don't use Amazon for movies because of the 24 hour rule. However with their television offerings you own the video and don't have that rule. Amazon offers dozens of shows for download a day or two after they air. I recently dropped my cable down to lifeline basic and watch the 4-5 shows I would be watching on cable through Amazon.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Brainiac 5 said:


> With the "watch in 24 hours" thing just like Amazon, I'll end up using this just as much as I do Amazon - almost never.
> 
> I'm not sure what the studios are afraid will happen if we have more than 24 hours to watch a movie...


if I only had 28 hours to crack the encryption I could get it and the world would be mine bwahahahaha! 

In related news Blockbuster has announced a new innovative ex prison con reform program where they will acquire the legal rights for the cons to break into your house and get back the Blockbuster DVD at the 24th hour. Blockbuster spokesperson hailed this as an innovative step forward in never having to pay a late fee and never having to go as far as your mailbox even to return the DVD.


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

miller890 said:


> Increasing the expire time from 24 to 36 hours would allow people with limited nightly window to finish a movie the following night; we would probably rent more then.


Yep, me too...


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Brainiac 5 said:


> With the "watch in 24 hours" thing just like Amazon, I'll end up using this just as much as I do Amazon - almost never.
> 
> I'm not sure what the studios are afraid will happen if we have more than 24 hours to watch a movie...


I think a lot of customers only watch a movie once, even if they purchase a physical DVD. The studios may be afraid some customers will rent the movie instead of purchasing it.

The current model of giving you 24 hours to watch a movie make more sense for a new movie that's not even available on DVD yet. Make a movie available on VoD a couple of months after the movie is release, months before it's available on DVD. Renting a movie through Rebox for $1 is a great option for many of us.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

miller890 said:


> When that 24 hours is up it is up.....poof! It's gone. Rent it a second time? Nope. Continue to rent movies with 24 hour expire....questionable. I use to be able to watch a couple movies a night. 24 hours was not an issue; toss in kids, work, etc....sometimes it takes a couple days to get through a movie. We found we would start the movie at 7pm, not making it all the way to the end, then try to watch the rest the following night 7pm.....it's gone. Increasing the expire time from 24 to 36 hours would allow people with limited nightly window to finish a movie the following night; we would probably rent more then.


Hell, 30 hours would help tremendously; rent one evening and it would give you the next evening to finish it. Blockbuster itself used to use "until midnight of the next day" for one day rentals of new releases, which would be fine as well.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lew said:


> I think a lot of customers only watch a movie once, even if they purchase a physical DVD. The studios may be afraid some customers will rent the movie instead of purchasing it.


 so are you saying if the upped the viewing window from 24 hours to say 48 hours then they will sell less DVDs?? I do not see that happening at all.


> The current model of giving you 24 hours to watch a movie make more sense for a new movie that's not even available on DVD yet. Make a movie available on VoD a couple of months after the movie is release, months before it's available on DVD. Renting a movie through Rebox for $1 is a great option for many of us.


all netflix and blockbuster movie rentals are based on it being available for DVD. I do not see your point here either. 
Sure 1$ a movie for a overnight rental is fine. For an extra buck you can even finish watching the movie the next day if need be. 

the point is simply that if I download a movie and start watching at 8pm and then get interrupted at 8:15 by something I have to attend to, then I really do not want to race home from work and try and start watching the movie at 6:15 the next night and hope I get to the end by 8pm when the movie is automatically deleted no matter what.
Not my idea of an enjoyable or useful service.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> I'm extremely underwhelmed with Blockbuster's initial selection. Only 600 movies, none in HD. It's pathetic in comparison to Amazon.


I'm sure that will change eventually, but I am also not thrilled with the Netflix offering - at least not the last time I checked. Admittedly, it has been a while. I was even more underwhelmed by Amazon.

The bottom line for me is: I don't want to rent and I don't want SD or substandard HD content.



mikeyts said:


> For you, perhaps. What it doesn't offer is the convenience of downloads, which is, I think, strongly attractive to Joe and Jill Average with their busy lives.


I think you are both right. It's not a matter of attractive or not, it's a matter of HOW attractive. I find the concept beguiling, but not worth the cost and limitations. 'Trim the cost and the limitations a bit, and I'll be on board. I imagine the same goes for TGC.



mikeyts said:


> The other day I heard, at the end of a new release-to-home-video ad, "Available to own on Blu-ray, DVD and Movie Download". Now advertised on primetime television, I'd say that the age of "Digital Distribution" has truly arrived.


I suppose one could say the age of the Blackberry, the iPod, and the iPhone have arrived, too. I don't own any of those items, however, and have absolutely no plans or inclination to do so.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Not my idea of an enjoyable or useful service.


Well, that may be a bit of an overstatement, but your point is well taken. It's a significant flaw in the model, to be sure.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

nirisahn said:


> I would, too. If it's a movie by movie rental, I'm not interested. I like the Netflix model. I pay $9+ (with tax) and have more stuff to watch than I could watch in my lifetime, and that's just getting caught up on all the Brit tv that I like. I can't imagine paying $3 and $4 per movie. Plus with Netflix, I can start watching something today and if I get sidetracked, I can get back to it when it's convenient. I don't have to finish watching it within a 24 hour period.
> 
> Blockbuster needs to change their model if they really want to compete with Netflix. The only thing I like better about Blockbuster is I find their site easier to search, especially for new releases.


The problem with netflix on demand for the tivo is the movies are very old as of now I don't have in ether of my list for viewing or dvds. If blockbuster has newer movies for $4.00 I might be interested.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

It all seems like a waste of time to me. What does Blockbuster add that I don't already have yet with Amazon? If it is no better what incentive is there for me to even try it? At least when Netflix arrived it was different and added some value to my TiVo experience.

Perhaps, given that they are the same, we may see some competition causing the offering of one or the other improve but for now I'm happy to stick with Amazon.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

nhaigh said:


> It all seems like a waste of time to me. What does Blockbuster add that I don't already have yet with Amazon? If it is no better what incentive is there for me to even try it? At least when Netflix arrived it was different and added some value to my TiVo experience.
> 
> Perhaps, given that they are the same, we may see some competition causing the offering of one or the other improve but for now I'm happy to stick with Amazon.


some people like coke others like pepsi. To each his own.

Tivo is like a soda machine- they can toss in Pepsi, coke, RC cola, whatever. The machine it build so they can add 20 or 30 brands and I dont think there would be a flaw with that. I'd prefer it actually that ANY option i could possibly want was on the tivo even if it means i'd not bother with the vast majority. (well they need to clean up the UI or give me some settings to pick which i want to make it really cool).

Plus if it all integrates all with the new tivo search then it's even cooler. you seach for the movie X and the tivo says you can rent it from X, Y, or Z, stream it from A or B, or buy it from 1, 2, or 3. Then the user could pick right then what they prefer. If a given movie is only availible on A or Z or 2 then so be it, I know the tivo will find the place that has the movie I want WHEN I want it.

personally I dont think I'll literally ever use blockbuster- we have netflix and get enough for the set price each month. For the one or 2 times a year we just need to get the newest thing we get the netflix dvd in the mail or we already have an account at amazon. I'm not going to bother openeing an account at blockbuster too.

But maybe someone hates amazon for whatever reason and would prefer blockbuster.

Tivo gives these people a delivery mechanism. It's up to the numb nutz that want on tivo to figure out how to make their offering more compelling then the other options on tivo.

And again if TiVo becomes "THE" living room box then it would be great to use Tivo search to find anything at any time.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

So I can download High Definition movies to my Directv HD Dvr via the internet? Cool!! How little does this service cost?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> I'm sure that will change eventually, but I am also not thrilled with the Netflix offering - at least not the last time I checked. Admittedly, it has been a while. I was even more underwhelmed by Amazon.


Netflix's streaming service is unique. It's not a service offered as an end unto itself, but as a kind of sales inducement for their disc rental business. Unless they start charging some substantial premium, they're not likely to ever offer recent popular theatrical release titles for streaming. Lots of people here are waiting for it, but I don't think that we'll ever see the same "buffet" model applied to streaming and downloading as Netflix's disc rental model, or at least for anywhere near so low a price. Without the throttle of snail mail, I don't think that anyone could make it profitable (or nearly so profitable as it is for disc rental).

Again, I don't compare Netflix streaming to these download and streaming services from Amazon, Vudu, Blockbuster or others.

Amazon does offer rental of a fair number of popular, recently released theatrical titles, many in HD with digital surround soundtracks. Blockbuster is starting out with 600 movies, total, whereas Amazon currently has 600 movies for download to TiVo _in HD_, over 6000 total. Still not enough, but much more competitive.


> The bottom line for me is: I don't want to rent and I don't want SD or substandard HD content.


So? These services certainly don't need to consider people who'd be bothered by their "substandard HD content". Have you tried Amazon's HD stuff? Their 5 Mbps VC-1 seems more or less on par with your average HDTV broadcast. Not the very best I've seen but far from the worst. If you haven't tried it, there's some freebie HD "fall preview" samples here.

I'm not trying to sell this stuff--in truth, I don't use it, except when I miss an episode of one of my favorite TV shows and can't find it for free elsewhere. I'm just talking about my opinion of it's general marketability, which I think is pretty high.


> I suppose one could say the age of the Blackberry, the iPod, and the iPhone have arrived, too. I don't own any of those items, however, and have absolutely no plans or inclination to do so.


I don't own any of them either (I do have an MP3 player of another brand and have owned a number of others, since long before the iPod hit the market ). Though I spent years working on cell phone firmware, I use mine less than anyone I know. The only phone I have is a mobile, but I almost never take it with me .


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Like others here, I won't use blockbuster because I have netflix and I already have an account with Amazon. 
The only thing that would get me to open a blockbuster account is if they offered a better selection of free stuff. 
However, it's good for Tivo because it gives customers a choice.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Not much to see here. The only way I would use it would be if they have content that Amazon doesn't. I did come across a few things but nothing compelling and without HD it will fall into the same bag as Cinema Now and Jaman. At least it shows up in TiVo Search (unlike Netflix) which is the only way I would find a reason to use it.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Is it one blockbuster account for one tivo account?  same as amazon?


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

mikeyts said:


> The Amazon HD offerings that I've watched, both movies and television, have all been DD5.1.


Well thats news to me! Glad to hear that. Netflix & few others haven't done that yet. Vudu doesn't have DD5.1 on any SD offerings. Only HD & HDX.



mikeyts said:


> I'm extremely underwhelmed with Blockbuster's initial selection. Only 600 movies, none in HD. It's pathetic in comparison to Amazon. If you're going to go head-to-head on TiVo against the other VOD choices, wait until you can put up some kind of fight. Why would I rent something from from Blockbuster when Amazon's there? Unless there's something that I just had to see available from BB only, which seems unlikely, I can't imagine why.
> For you, perhaps. What it doesn't offer is the convenience of downloads, which is, I think, strongly attractive to Joe and Jill Average with their busy lives. The other day I heard, at the end of a new release-to-home-video ad, "Available to own on Blu-ray, DVD and Movie Download". Now advertised on primetime television, I'd say that the age of "Digital Distribution" has truly arrived.


Well keep in mind that the "Selection" that is offered by any vendor (BB, NF, Amazon, Vudu, etc...) has alot to do with contractual agreements with the movie/TV show studios & production companies.

BB & TiVo probably felt that it would be more profitable to enable their VOD service now & add movies as they come available then to wait until they had a larger product offering. This "policy" seems to be quite common among all of the download/streaming services. Including those that do music as well.

I will agree that "Digital Distribution" of movies has truly arrived. I won't however agree that "Digital Distribution" has reached the quality level, price, feature capabilities, or availability that is currently possible with physical media such as DVD/Blu-ray.

Some of these include the following, however this list is no where complete.

*1. No "extras"* of any type available with digital distribution.
*
2. No subtitles/closed captioning currently available*. If this doesn't change soon, I am sure government regulation will intrevene before digital distribution becomes the so called replacement to physical media.

*3. Picture & Sound quality.* While PQ & SQ have gotten quite good in the last year, in some cases even better than regular SD-DVD, PQ & SQ still have yet to meet the PQ & SQ available from a Blu-ray disc. VUDU is the leader in this medium & even with their HDX capability. It still doesn't match a Blu-ray disc.

*4. Portability.* For the most part, your download won't play on other devices in your home, auto, RV or portable device. I will agree that portability isn't a major concern if your just "renting" the movie/show. Portability is a big concern the majority of the average consumer market when it comes to purchasing a movie/show.

*5. Cost* I will agree that not everyone needs or wants a subscription based "video" service. However, to at least 1.2 million people a subscpiption based service is. (1.2 million subscribers is what Netflix is currently claiming as their subscriber base) This doesn't take into account Blockbuster subscription subscribers.

*6. Time to watch.* 24 hours is not nearly enough time for the average family. If it's just ONE person watching the download. Then 24 hours is plenty of time. In a family of 4 though. 24 hours is not nearly enough time. Many times everyone wants to watch the same show, but our "timing" isn't the same, so we all have to watch it at different times. I think this reason will probably be the #1 reason that will keep downloads/streaming from totally replacing physical media rentals.

All of this said though. I am still very glad that TiVo & Blockbuster have added this capability to my TiVo. Even though I currently won't use the service. Maybe someday in the future I will.

You have to start somewhere. I remember when I first got my TiVo S3. It didn't have even *HALF* the capability it had now.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

caddyroger said:


> The problem with netflix on demand for the tivo is the movies are very old as of now I don't have in ether of my list for viewing or dvds. If blockbuster has newer movies for $4.00 I might be interested.


Some of us like watching old classic movies & TV Shows. Besides that Netflix is unlimited viewing.

I have the new LG BD390 Blu-ray player. They have network streaming from your home DLNA server/computer, Netflix, and VUDU as well!

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

lew said:


> I think a lot of customers only watch a movie once, even if they purchase a physical DVD. The studios may be afraid some customers will rent the movie instead of purchasing it.
> 
> The current model of giving you 24 hours to watch a movie make more sense for a new movie that's not even available on DVD yet. Make a movie available on VoD a couple of months after the movie is release, months before it's available on DVD. Renting a movie through Rebox for $1 is a great option for many of us.


Speaking of Redbox.

I have 6 Redbox locations all within 1 mile of where I live. There are 18 Redbox locations between home & my wifes employment.

Of those 20 Redbox locations. 6 of them now offer Blu-ray discs as well for $5

There are 4 apartment buildings that I know of near where I live that now have a Redbox machine located on property somewhere. One is right next to where all the apartments mailbox's are.

I love the concept of download/streaming services. It just isn't there yet to replace physical media.

TGC


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ZeoTiVo said:


> hope I get to the end by 8pm when the movie is automatically deleted no matter what.
> Not my idea of an enjoyable or useful service.





lrhorer said:


> Well, that may be a bit of an overstatement, but your point is well taken. It's a significant flaw in the model, to be sure.


well my statement is specific to the 24 hour window restriction. Being able to download movies without needing a physical DVD is a good part of the service. Streaming works the same for me as well since I do not keep movies but watch them once and am typically done with them. The few movies I would watch more, like LOTR, I buy the DVD as the physical medium makes sense for something I want to keep versus consume.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Unless Blockbuster has movies that Amazon doesn't, I can't really see me using this service. It is nice to have a choice though. 

I noticed that they have Shrink listed under new releases. While it is new, (and actually pretty good), Netflix has this available for streaming.


----------



## techmonkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Since I went to Netflix with the ROKU Player early this year I have not missed Block Buster one bit. Kinda sad BlockBuster Used to be great when I started with them.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I looked at this last night. I did not see any HD, and without HD content I have no desire to use it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Speaking of Redbox.
> 
> I have 6 Redbox locations all within 1 mile of where I live. There are 18 Redbox locations between home & my wifes employment.
> 
> ...


$5 for a BD?!?
If they are going to charge that, I just rent it from my VUDU box, that way I don't need to go out.
$5 is too much for a BD when they only charge a dollar for a DVD. Now if it was $2 it would be worth it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> so are you saying if the upped the viewing window from 24 hours to say 48 hours then they will sell less DVDs?? I do not see that happening at all.
> 
> all netflix and blockbuster movie rentals are based on it being available for DVD. I do not see your point here either.
> Sure 1$ a movie for a overnight rental is fine. For an extra buck you can even finish watching the movie the next day if need be.
> ...


My point is the 24 hour policy makes more sense if Amazon, Blockbuster or some other vendor is able to offer movies at the same time they're available on airlines and in hotels (prior to being available on DVD). You sit down and watch the movie. It makes less sense if the same movie is available for rental as a DVD from Netflix.

I don't think the typical viewer waits until the next day to finish the movie. I guess if enough people complain the viewing window could be extended.

Some posters want a longer viewing window so other family members can watch the movie. I suspect studios think a seperate viewing by other family members justifies a second rental fee. Again this policy might be justifiable if movies were being offered prior to their DVD release.

I get DVDs from Netflix, my library and occasionally Redbox. I don't see any advantage to paying for VoD. Same titles. Quality isn't as good. More expensive. Shorter viewing window. The Netflix titles available on tivo aren't that different from what's available on premium movie channels.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

lew said:


> I don't think the typical viewer waits until the next day to finish the movie.


I don't think that anyone's talking about "waiting" or planning to watch the movie over a period of two nights. They get interrupted by something or they fall asleep accidentally and _can't_ finish it on the night when they started--they shouldn't have to pay another four or five bucks to finish it later. (TGC is the only person I've ever heard suggest a need for multiple family members to watch the film at different times).

The point is that, if they rent something in the middle of the week, many people have a relatively small window in which they can watch it. They work all day, get home and get everyone fed and all of the kids' homework done and then they can relax a bit before they have to get to sleep so that they can get up in time to do it all over again. For those people, if they start watching a movie at 8 PM, if you've only given them 24 hours to watch, they've effectively got 4 hours, because they won't have a chance to watch it during any of the latter 20 hours. There's really no reason not to give them at least a chance to finish it on the next evening--an additional four hours would do. Blockbuster's old "until midnight the next day" policy would be great.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

CuriousMark said:


> Yup, that seems to be the case. Since it is probably a rule set by the content owners and not Blockbuster, that only makes sense. I wish they would relax it a bit. Even 28 hours would allow two evening viewing and would be far more family friendly to those who need it.


This. At the very least, let me extend the rental for $1 or so, not another $4, which in itself these days feels incredibly expensive for a rental (I much prefer to rent from Redbox for $1/day).

The 24 hour limit sucks.

By the way, is the Blockbuster selection significantly different from Amazon's Video On Demand? Is there pricing competition?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lew said:


> My point is the 24 hour policy makes more sense if Amazon, Blockbuster or some other vendor is able to offer movies at the same time they're available on airlines and in hotels (prior to being available on DVD). You sit down and watch the movie. It makes less sense if the same movie is available for rental as a DVD from Netflix.


 is that the case here? Are movies available for download before they are out on DVD? Do movies already out on DVD have a longer viewing window? My points pertain to the service as it stands right now and that any service with a 24 hour window does not get my money.

I know it is the content owners that make this restriction and hopefully at some point they realize the way to increase sales is to increase the viewing window.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

lew said:


> ...
> I get DVDs from Netflix, my library and occasionally Redbox. I don't see any advantage to paying for VoD. Same titles. Quality isn't as good. ...


Just want to pipe up here- a few people have said that the quality is inferior. (just got around to a reply here)

Comparing HD VOD to blueray Im sure that is true. But plenty of times the VOD services have HD when there is not yet blueray available. Particularly for TV shows.
Even second rate HD is way better than a DVD.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

TexasGrillChef said:


> I will agree that not everyone needs or wants a subscription based "video" service. However, to at least 1.2 million people a subscription based service is. (1.2 million subscribers is what Netflix is currently claiming as their subscriber base) This doesn't take into account Blockbuster subscription subscribers.
> TGC


Don't forget all those premium movie channels (HBO, TMC, Cinemax, Showtime, ...) - those can be thought of as subscription-based services. I'm sure I'm not the only Netflix customer who switched to Netflix because it was noticeably cheaper than paying for the enhanced cable/satellite lineup.

It's a little less convenient - I can't just record movies as they pass by, and watch them when I feel like it - but I can live with that. The one big drawback is that I have to wait several months before I get to see made-for-tv series that only show up on those channels (The Tudors, The #1 Ladies Detective Agency).


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't get why these companies think it should cost the same to rent a movie online ($4) in crappy SD as renting the DVD would...? They don't have to maintain retail stores, buy and replace DVD's, deal with returns... 

If these were cheaper I'd be in but $3-$4?? No way.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

TexasGrillChef said:


> ...All of this said though. I am still very glad that TiVo & Blockbuster have added this capability to my TiVo. Even though I currently won't use the service. Maybe someday in the future I will... TGC


Mmmmm, TiVo Kool-Aid


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> $5 for a BD?!?
> If they are going to charge that, I just rent it from my VUDU box, that way I don't need to go out.
> $5 is too much for a BD when they only charge a dollar for a DVD. Now if it was $2 it would be worth it.


I think (I could be wrong) that it's left up to the local vendor about BR.

I have vudu now on my LG BD390 Blu-ray player. Some HDX movies are $3.99, Most are $5.99. A few though are $7.99 and even $10.99 to rent, & you still don't get any of the "Extras". Normally I don't care about most extras, but their are a few films I do. Most of the better Sci-Fi films I love the extras on. Such as the "Terminator", Star Trek(s), Star War(s).

An example of a Vudu movie thats $10.99 to rent in all versions (HDX/HD/SD)...."The House of the Dead". Not a bad horror flick, although you can get it from either your local BB, BB.Com, or Netflix.com in blu-ray!

TGC


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> I don't get why these companies think it should cost the same to rent a movie online ($4) in crappy SD as renting the DVD would...? They don't have to maintain retail stores, buy and replace DVD's, deal with returns...
> 
> If these were cheaper I'd be in but $3-$4?? No way.


It's probably easier to maintain DVD storage (a wooden shelf in a store) than it is to maintain the same digital content (SAN space, Servers, Network equipment, etc.)

It would be nice to know what it costs to have multiple copies of a DVD for distribution in the different stores compared to the "one" copy available for download...


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

lew said:


> I don't think the typical viewer waits until the next day to finish the movie. I guess if enough people complain the viewing window could be extended.


The average individual doesn't. However, take my household for example. We are a family of 4 individuals. Not everyone in the household has the same schedule & it's *VERY* difficult for *ALL* four of us to meet up at exactly the same time to watch a movie/show. A 24 hour window makes it *IMPOSSIBLE* for all 4 of us to get the movie/show watched. (Except in very rare circumstances). Thank god for our TiVo for regular television. We all love the show "Heroes" but in our houshold it takes about a week, sometimes less, sometimes more for all four of us to get the show watched.

So while I will agree, for an individual, 24 hours is more than enough time. For a family of even 3 or more. 24 hours isn't enough time. Especially if your talking where the kids are teenagers!



lew said:


> Some posters want a longer viewing window so other family members can watch the movie. I suspect studios think a seperate viewing by other family members justifies a second rental fee. Again this policy might be justifiable if movies were being offered prior to their DVD release.


You are exactly correct, as I stated above. I will agree with you on this matter, that IF the movie/show were released for download/streaming *PRIOR* to being released on *PHYSICAL* media. Then *MAYBE* a second or 3rd rental fee would be ok. The problem though is, this isn't the case. 99% of the downloads/streaming shows have allready been released on physical media.



lew said:


> I get DVDs from Netflix, my library and occasionally Redbox. I don't see any advantage to paying for VoD. Same titles. Quality isn't as good. More expensive. Shorter viewing window. The Netflix titles available on tivo aren't that different from what's available on premium movie channels.


I currently get my physical media from Netflix as well. Occasionaly Redbox for when we are traveling in our RV. Nice thing about redbox, is that I can pick up a movie at one location & return to another redbox location in another state, then pick up another movie at the place I returned the previous one & keep traveling. Thats what I love about redbox. Something you *CAN'T *do with netflix.com, Blockbuster.com, or even a blockbuster store. Redbox is the *PERFECT* solution for movie rentals when your *traveling* on vacation.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget all those premium movie channels (HBO, TMC, Cinemax, Showtime, ...) - those can be thought of as subscription-based services. I'm sure I'm not the only Netflix customer who switched to Netflix because it was noticeably cheaper than paying for the enhanced cable/satellite lineup.
> 
> It's a little less convenient - I can't just record movies as they pass by, and watch them when I feel like it - but I can live with that. The one big drawback is that I have to wait several months before I get to see made-for-tv series that only show up on those channels (The Tudors, The #1 Ladies Detective Agency).


Very good point. You can catch broadcast TV shows on their websites, &/or hulu.com. But the premium channels such as HBO, if you miss an episode, or want to watch it again later, you do have to wait for the physical media release.

I have HBO, and I do record various shows & movies as desired & then do watch them when I feel like it. One of my favorites right now on HBO is "True Blood". You can record it to watch later. You just can't "digitally" offload it to another TiVo &/or computer.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

Joe3 said:


> Mmmmm, TiVo Kool-Aid


I like my LG BD390 Kool-Aid as well. They just added VuDu capability. Another service I won't use right now. Still glad they did add it, as who knows maybe in the future I will. Especially if they ever offer a subscription based service at an affordable rate.

TGC


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

TexasGrillChef said:


> *6. Time to watch.* 24 hours is not nearly enough time for the average family. If it's just ONE person watching the download. Then 24 hours is plenty of time. In a family of 4 though. 24 hours is not nearly enough time. Many times everyone wants to watch the same show, but our "timing" isn't the same, so we all have to watch it at different times. I think this reason will probably be the #1 reason that will keep downloads/streaming from totally replacing physical media rentals.


My family of four is pretty average I think, and we don't seem to have a problem watching a 90 minute movie in one night.

Do you ever take your family out to see a movie at a movie theater and then complain that you can't come back to the theater and watch the rest of the movie the following night at the same time because your "timing" wasn't the same?

I do agree that 36 hours (or even 48 or 72) would be better though.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

TexasGrillChef said:


> You just can't "digitally" offload it to another TiVo &/or computer.
> 
> TGC


Unless of course you have FIOS in which case you can.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

djwilso said:


> My family of four is pretty average I think, and we don't seem to have a problem watching a 90 minute movie in one night.
> 
> Do you ever take your family out to see a movie at a movie theater and then complain that you can't come back to the theater and watch the rest of the movie the following night at the same time because your "timing" wasn't the same?
> 
> I do agree that 36 hours (or even 48 or 72) would be better though.


I have gotten my money back at a theater when something outside my control was so distracting I could no longer really enjoy the movie.
Once my wife texted me with car trouble and the theater manager noticed me leaving and was nice enough to refund my money since it was only like 20 minutes into the movie.

Typically I sit down to watch a whole movie, it is life that changes things on me.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I have gotten my money back at a theater when something outside my control was so distracting I could no longer really enjoy the movie.
> Once my wife texted me with car trouble and the theater manager noticed me leaving and was nice enough to refund my money since it was only like 20 minutes into the movie.
> 
> Typically I sit down to watch a whole movie, it is life that changes things on me.


Those seem to me to be examples that almost never occur, like somewhere in the less than 1% range.

So you took a mobile phone call while in a movie theater? That's pretty rude to everyone else in the theater... (Just sayin'.)

That is pretty cool that the theater manager noticed you leaving. In the theaters I visit where there are 12 or more theaters, I don't believe I've ever even been in contact with a theater manager, and if I had been spotted exiting one of the many theaters, I am quite certain that no theater employee would have even taken a second glance at me.

Also, when I go to the movie with my family, I put my phone on silent or even (gasp) turn it off. I refuse to allow myself to be on call constantly. I did enough of that during my twenties, and now I have ended it. If work calls, I'll get their text or voicemail after getting home from the movie.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> It's probably easier to maintain DVD storage (a wooden shelf in a store) than it is to maintain the same digital content (SAN space, Servers, Network equipment, etc.)
> 
> It would be nice to know what it costs to have multiple copies of a DVD for distribution in the different stores compared to the "one" copy available for download...


Nah, a SAN and servers in a data center aren't costing more than it costs to lease one retail store.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> Good lord. People ***** because Tivo hasn't done anything new for a long time then they announce that the new Blockbuster app has gone live. Now people are *****ing about it without even seeing and using it yet?! Although it's true I probably won't use this as much as I do Netflix, I'm still happy to have another choice!


Its another choice, but its like the Disney choice: far fewer movies that amazon download so why bother. I left blockbuster because Netflix works better for dvd rentals and Blockbuster doesn't stream movies like netflix. If I want to rent movies, Amazon has a far better selection or I go to Redbox. Tivo needs Hulu not blockbuster.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

orangeboy said:


> It's probably easier to maintain DVD storage (a wooden shelf in a store) than it is to maintain the same digital content (SAN space, Servers, Network equipment, etc.)
> 
> It would be nice to know what it costs to have multiple copies of a DVD for distribution in the different stores compared to the "one" copy available for download...


I'm sure it depends on which store you are talking about, and who they are buying the DVDs from.

Part of the recent RedBox settlement was an agreement that they wouldn't sell their "previously rented" DVDs at the end of their rental life; in return they got the DVDs from the studios for less than full retail. Blockbuster (and Netflix) obviously have no such agreement, so their contract terms must be different.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

djwilso said:


> Also, when I go to the movie with my family, I put my phone on silent or even (gasp) turn it off. I refuse to allow myself to be on call constantly. I did enough of that during my twenties, and now I have ended it. If work calls, I'll get their text or voicemail after getting home from the movie.


My WIFE *texted* me. That is a whole lot different than a call from work. I turn off my ringer but leave vibrate on in places like a theater and she texted me as she knew I was at a movie. A simple move to my pocket, hold the phone low in my lap and read the text and then quietly leave the theater. You really should read the post before saddling your high horse.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Blockbuster (and Netflix) obviously have no such agreement, so their contract terms must be different.


Blockbuster (and I think Netflix) obviously have such an agreement. The terms weren't developed for Redbox. Go to a Blockbuster store at the right time of the day/week and you'll see an employee using a device to destroy old DVDs. Blockbuster has an abundant supply of some of the newer titles. They get those titles at a reduced price but Blockbuster has to destroy them at the end of their rental life.

Obviously many titles don't have this arrangement and are sold as previously viewed.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

are the movies on demand from blockbuster in wide screen? I am downloading a movie from it right now.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

Great thread. I think the marketing folks from TiVo, Blockbuster, Netflix, and the major Hollywood studios ought to be reading this.

I've got two HD Tivos and Comcast with HBO. 

I also belong to Blockbuster Online to get DVD/Blu-Ray disks by mail. I stick with this over Netflix due to the ability to do in-store exchanges of movies for when the mail just isn't fast enough. Also, Blu-ray disks are available for no extra charge. Like others have mentioned, I really enjoy the extras on disks, and usually watch some extra items on 85% of what I rent. I also like the quality (audio and video) off the disks better than what I've seen from online.

It looks like the Blockbuster on-line subscription that I already have isn't really going to get me anything with downloads to TiVo for no additional charge, so I don't see any value there for me. Like some others, my wife and I rarely finish a movie in a single evening anymore. 

I'm seriously considering dropping down to basic cable (plus OTA) plus HBO, if I can make it work, and find some other method to get other cable channel shows. Reducing the cable bill is probably the biggest thorn in my side of any of these entertainment choices.


----------



## wgc (Oct 16, 2009)

I love that TiVo has another on-demand service but I'm another person who will probably never use it based on the narrow window and high price. $3.99 for 24 hours? You've got to be kidding me. Don't you get five days for the same price if you still have a store near you?

We're one of the families that can rarely watch a movie in only one night: sometimes it's difficult to get an hour show in within the same night. There's only 2-3 hours between the time our kids go to be and we do. During that same time, we have to do various chores plus there are plenty of nights the kids don't want to sleep and we get interrupted for a lot of that time.


----------



## Andyistic (Sep 25, 2009)

TeeVee said:


> It looks as though Blockbuster on Demand has finally gone live on TiVo! Happy to see it available on all boxes (except Series 1). Has anyone tried it out yet?
> 
> Found initial story here Blockbuster on Demand goes Live
> 
> Splash page on TiVo website here


Forget it.
Until they let you watch movies for a flat monthly rate like Netflix does, I am not interested.

Sorry.


----------



## Andyistic (Sep 25, 2009)

parzec said:


> Sounds Lame....Since I switched form Blockbuster to Netflix last year, I haven't looked back. This doesn't seem to provide any reason to reconsider my decision. Blockbuster can't seem to do anything right. Still, I will be interested in hearing the reviews when it really goes online.


Exactly right!

Netflix is superior to Blockbuster in every way.
The only advantage to Blockbuster is being able to rent DVDs from their physical stores.
Other than that, forget them. :down:


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> My WIFE *texted* me. That is a whole lot different than a call from work. I turn off my ringer but leave vibrate on in places like a theater and she texted me as she knew I was at a movie. A simple move to my pocket, hold the phone low in my lap and read the text and then quietly leave the theater. You really should read the post before saddling your high horse.


Sorry that I missed that. I apologize.

I'm just tired of people using their phones in theaters. They don't seem to take the measures that you did to remain discreet. They also don't seem to realize just how bright those screens are.

And, on many phones, even vibrate is pretty damned loud.

Also, regardless of my failure to read your post, I still believe that having to leave a movie theater in the middle of a movie is exceedingly rare, and I believe that people could make the same effort to watch a 24-hour movie rental if they knew that it would expire the next night. I know that we have had a number of movie nights where we watched an Amazon VOD rental and were always able to finish them.

A few weeks back, the kids were even able to watch a Bionicle movie two more times on the following Saturday morning and afternoon.

I wonder if anyone has tried to contact Amazon to get them to refund their rental fee when they couldn't finish the movie and what the result was.


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

djwilso said:


> ..., I still believe that having to leave a movie theater in the middle of a movie is exceedingly rare, and I believe that people could make the same effort to watch a 24-hour movie rental if they knew that it would expire the next night.


In the case of the movie theater, it's obvious why you can't leave and come back later to finish it - that would be logistically difficult for the theater. Renting a downloaded movie, however, is different; they could set the expiration time to anything they want, it's just a matter of changing a number somewhere. It's not that people _can't_ "make the same effort" to watch it in 24 hours; it's that watching it in 24 hours is not as convenient for them so they don't want to. If one has to "make an effort" to consume a product, one is going to be less likely to buy it.



> I wonder if anyone has tried to contact Amazon to get them to refund their rental fee when they couldn't finish the movie and what the result was.


I wouldn't expect them to refund the rental fee - the terms are spelled out plainly. If I don't think I'll have time to watch the whole movie, I just won't rent it from Amazon in the first place (which is why I've only rented from them twice since the service started).


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, if this is Blockbuster's marketing plan to approaches 2 million homes pull the blanket of dirt over them now they are dead.

Blockbuster could have argued that the movie business is indebted to them for getting their product out to larger audience big time and leverage itself into a sweet deal for all but, no. Instead they continue to sick their head where the sun don't shine while their house burns to the ground and while their best partner (the dinosaur movie jackasses) rolls themselves down to the FCC like a painted outdate drunken whore down to a bar.

Arguing, if you want an earlier 30 day video release, give up control of every dvr so we can turn every home into our own store.

http://www.publicknowledge.org/node/2696


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

djwilso said:


> I still believe that having to leave a movie theater in the middle of a movie is exceedingly rare, and I believe that people could make the same effort to watch a 24-hour movie rental if they knew that it would expire the next night.


well sure it is rare - a movie theater is an experience to watch a movie on a really big screen with lots of easy to hand snacks.. I always go to the theater with the expectation of seeing the whole movie, my point is that even in that setting life happens and sometimes I can not watch the whole movie.

Now in my home with a rental - I do not want to *have* to make an effort to watch the movie, especially when it is some arbitrary term like only 24 hours when 48 hours would make little to no difference to the profits of all involved (save for increasing sales on 48 hours). So they do not get my money - end of story.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> well sure it is rare - a movie theater is an experience to watch a movie on a really big screen with lots of easy to hand snacks.. I always go to the theater with the expectation of seeing the whole movie, my point is that even in that setting life happens and sometimes I can not watch the whole movie.
> 
> Now in my home with a rental - I do not want to *have* to make an effort to watch the movie, especially when it is some arbitrary term like only 24 hours when 48 hours would make little to no difference to the profits of all involved (save for increasing sales on 48 hours). So they do not get my money - end of story.


100% in Agreement. 24 hour limit is a deal breaker at that price. The only way I would consider any rental is if they lowered the price to $1.99 per 24 hour period or if they increased the 24 hour period to 7 days.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Andyistic said:


> Forget it.
> Until they let you watch movies for a flat monthly rate like Netflix does, I am not interested.
> 
> Sorry.


i suspect that to make such a model work for new releases the monthly cost would have to be much much more than netflix's sub-10 dollar price.

I wonder does blockbuster have any kind of unlimited rental from their store plan? I dont see why they couldn't charge maybe twice such a thing and allow you to stream. How many people are going to spend 24/7 watching movies? Probably a "typical" customer would watch 1-2 a day on the high end so they should be able to make a plan that fits that I would think.

I'd be interested in something in the middle though- maybe X downloads a month for Y.

Hopefully over time as the market for download/streaming matures such options become a reality. Having multiple providers should hopefully force such innovations sooner. (otherwise the choice between amazon and blockbuster becomes nothing more than a coin toss if they both have similar catalogs and prices)


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmmmm I need to sum up my own personal opinion somewhat mathmatically...

*Defined Variables*
V = Value
A = Amazon Option for movie Downloads
A$ = Amazon Average Price
AP = Amazon Average Viewing Period
AV = Amazon Value
B = Blockbuster Option for movie Downloads
B$ = Blockbuster Average Price
BP = Blockbuster Average Viewing Period
BV = Blockbuster Value

*Known Values*

AP = 30days - 24hrs
BP= 30days - 24hrs
A$ = $3.99
B$ = 3.99+tax (anywhere they have a physical store)
$3.99+ any number greater than zero is > $3.99

So, having established that A$ is less than B$ the following equation presents itself:

*Mathematical proof of Blockbusters inferiority*

AVP = BVP & A$ < B$ therefore AV > BV

I believe choice is good, but mathematically, I think Blockbuster is inferior to Amazon in this instance.

Admittedly variables such as what specials may come up, anyones personal feelings about disliking Amazon are not factored here. Law of averages with a consumer population, no one cares. Blockbuster provides the same core product as Amazon at a higher price and are getting to market years later.

In reference to an earlier poster, yes their marketing people should be reading this...

Oh, and no the irony of the B$ is not lost on me... It was intentional...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

JasonRossSmith said:


> Hmmmm I need to sum up my own personal opinion somewhat mathmatically...
> 
> *Defined Variables*
> V = Value
> ...


I think one major varible is:
C = catalog.

If they both have the same exact catalog or Amazon's stay's much bigger than amazon is better than blockbuster logically. But if they movie you want is only on blockbuster and not on amazon then the value of amazon becomes zero.

I'm guessing that blockbuster is just ramping up slowly and once they feel they are ready to compete they will either try to compete on catalog or price options or both.

I suspect that 30 days /24 hrs is goingto be the paradigm that they all have to abide buy unless they do streaming.


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

MichaelK said:


> I think one major varible is:
> C = catalog.


Completely agree.

I admittedly was rather lazy leaving that out, since I just plain don't want to do the work to truly know what the comparison is there. From my admittedly sparse and anecdotal examinations they seem to be pretty much the same, but Amazon actually has more TV shows, and makes it easy to get them. For a bloke like me who doesn't want to pay for cable, that distinction is huge. Between OTA, and HULU, there are only a couple shows I can't get, and most of those are on Amazon close to their original air date for only $1.99 each to "own" and less if you buy the whole season pass.

C = catalog

Just might be the variable that can't be defined since it is based off so many peoples personal choices. For me? Amazon is equal to or better.


----------



## randalcormier (Feb 17, 2009)

:down:Blockbuster is now on TIVO. Just like Amazon you can rent movies and instantly watch on your TIVO. And just like Amazon if you watch it now it is gone or you can save it up to 30 days.

1# It was a hassle to set up the billing and after talking to someone at blockbuster they directed me to the correct website. http://www.blockbuster.com/tivo/displayActivation

2#I do not see the difference between Amazon and Blockbuster, ok with Blockbuster you can also have dvds mailed to you.

3# Why do Blockbuster instant video when you have Netflix! With Netflix all your instant videos are stored in a cue file for you to watch at your time. Just like TIVO. I just wish Netflix had a charge just for instant viewing only.

I would like to get your voice about the new Blockbuster, Like it or Leave it!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Activation was extremely easy for me. What took the longest was enerting the info in the TiVo(email address and password). That took literally longer than setting things up online.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

randalcormier said:


> :down:Blockbuster is now on TIVO. Just like Amazon you can rent movies and instantly watch on your TIVO. And just like Amazon if you watch it now it is gone or you can save it up to 30 days.
> 
> 1# It was a hassle to set up the billing and after talking to someone at blockbuster they directed me to the correct website. http://www.blockbuster.com/tivo/displayActivation
> 
> ...


I hate to state the obvious, but if you don't like it, don't use it.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

JasonRossSmith said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> I admittedly was rather lazy leaving that out, since I just plain don't want to do the work to truly know what the comparison is there. From my admittedly sparse and anecdotal examinations they seem to be pretty much the same, but Amazon actually has more TV shows, and makes it easy to get them. For a bloke like me who doesn't want to pay for cable, that distinction is huge. Between OTA, and HULU, there are only a couple shows I can't get, and most of those are on Amazon close to their original air date for only $1.99 each to "own" and less if you buy the whole season pass.
> 
> ...


I think currently Blockbuster is a tiny subset of amazon- I havne't seen a single item that blockbuster has that amazon doesn't (but haven't searched exhustivly)- but I assume that blockbuster doesn't plan to stay that way.


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

MichaelK said:


> it's the same idiotic thinking that the music industry had- that download is evil.
> 
> Some of them embrace it but many seem almost hostile.
> 
> ...


I think the abc.com website permits one to view a previous episode of the current season. Granted its with limited commercials, that can't be easily ffwd, and one has to click "Continue" at the end of the commercial segment before the show resumes.

Since ABC NBC and CBS permit Verizon and the cable companies to have On Demand access to the current season, I'd think the extension of a Netflix On Demand (for the current season) could have possibility, probably with commercials in some form.

Perhaps Netflix only wants to deliver content commercial free, and passed at current season network shows with commercials, VOD model?


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

TexasGrillChef said:


> Very good point. You can catch broadcast TV shows on their websites, &/or hulu.com. But the premium channels such as HBO, if you miss an episode, or want to watch it again later, you do have to wait for the physical media release.
> 
> I have HBO, and I do record various shows & movies as desired & then do watch them when I feel like it. One of my favorites right now on HBO is "True Blood". You can record it to watch later. You just can't "digitally" offload it to another TiVo &/or computer.
> 
> TGC


Unless you have digital cable/Fios box and have the On Demand access.

Since Time Warner Cable is no longer affiliated with Time Warner (HBO), the interests of Time Warner could be for greater exposure of HBO, than just protectionism of the cable franchises. So, I'm thinking it'd make a sweet deal if HBO became available directly via Netflix, or through its own means, as an On Demand feature for boxes (like Roku and Tivo), even if one had to pay for HBO On Demand separately.

Speaking of premium channels, most of the newer movies on Netflix On Demand are the same Starz! On Demand movies, as the Starz! catalog was added to Netflix.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

hahathatsfunny said:


> Since ABC NBC and CBS permit Verizon and the cable companies to have On Demand access to the current season, I'd think the extension of a Netflix On Demand (for the current season) could have possibility, probably with commercials in some form.


Last season there _were_ every season including the current one (available the day after they aired) of several CBS series (all three _CSI_s, _NCIS_ and _Numb3rs_) and a few NBC series, all with HD streams, but now all I can find is _Heroes_ in the current season. All previous seasons of the original _CSI_ are available, as well as all previous seasons of _Numb3rs_, but none of the previous or current seasons of any of the rest of it. Perhaps the networks decided that it wasn't such a great idea (and left _Heroes_ because its ratings are in the muck).


----------



## hahathatsfunny (Jul 29, 2008)

mikeyts said:


> Last season there _were_ every season including the current one (available the day after they aired) of several CBS series (all three _CSI_s, _NCIS_ and _Numb3rs_) and a few NBC series, all with HD streams, but now all I can find is _Heroes_ in the current season. All previous seasons of the original _CSI_ are available, as well as all previous seasons of _Numb3rs_, but none of the previous or current seasons of any of the rest of it. Perhaps the networks decided that it wasn't such a great idea (and left _Heroes_ because its ratings are in the muck).


Oh well that sux. Were there any commercials?

I have to say I got into 'Parks and Recreation' through the Verizon VOD. While I did watch the series when it first premiered, I passed it up afterwards.

But the show got better, and the VOD ability made it able for me to watch newer episodes, and then I watched 3-4 in a row.

Point is I think VOD can help garner interest in a new show, esp. at the pivotal stage where it needs enough base to sustain itself, way before the show has hit a Season 5 DVD collection.

But I realize its probably not nearly enough for it to be significant, so the networks are cautious and think of VOD thing as an ancillary distribution, and to Netflix, TV series are ancillary to movies, in priority.


----------



## SheliaP (Jul 29, 2005)

I have "signed up" for BB on demand. Will I ever really use it? Questionable. I have used Amazon on Tivo, I rented a couple of movies for special occasions- and I bought one. I will NEVER buy an online/digital download of a movie again- at least from Amazon. The limitations are - ridiculous. If I had walked into BB and bought the disk- I could watch it on anything that would play it. With Amazon- you can download it twice- to Tivo, Computer, etc...and that's it. And IIRC I cannot burn it to a DVD, in case I want to take it with me on a trip to watch again. Not sure about transferring that copy from my computer to a player- but I don't think I can. 

The times I used rental, it was good. Have to set it up ahead so you have it ready. But when my daughter was in town, and mentioned a movie- I said let's watch it- and we could- quickly, in our PJ's and having cookies and hot cocoa on the couch. There is the allure of being able to DL a movie- whether from Amazon or BB. You can scratch the itch without leaving your nest.

I also have a Netflix sub, 2 ata time, unlimited. We watch at least 2 movies a week- and for less than $15 a month you can't beat it with a stick compared to going out to the movies. Even with my senior discount, I can't watch 8 plus movies for $15 a month. (Maybe the Theaters ought to consider memberships- fill up some of those empty seats- I'd think about that- If I could pay ahead for movies on a monthly basis- even if limited to the day and early discouted times- if they said- 8 movies a month for $20 or something- that would be a good deal, and they'd still sell the over priced popcorn and coke. Just have a swipe card and go on in.)

AND- they have the Instant Queue- Granted things in the selection are not the newest, latest, greatest. But that isn't the draw now, is it? Where else can I get all the classic Pink Panther movies with Peter Sellers and watch them whenever I want, as many times as I want- for free (essentially). I have discovered some new BBC comedies, and some old friends, as well as all AFAICT- of the Doctor Who episodes. Wow. And some comedy specials, other specials like The Cosmos- all available as I want them. Plus NCIS, and lots lots more.

And I got to watch The Tudors first season- on Netflix streaming. Since we have never had HBO on our cable- this was great! (for free) I didn't care if it was "old" content- it was *new* to me. Now I just hope they will put the second season up when the next season returns to real time. And I can continue watching. All of that in addition to at least 2 movies a week- I like it.

It is choices. Even if you never use it- it is a choice. Options are always good- but being human, we complain about them. We complain we don't have choices, then we get some, and still complain.

Freedoom to choose- or not too choose--


----------



## Brainiac 5 (Aug 25, 2003)

SheliaP said:


> With Amazon- you can download it twice- to Tivo, Computer, etc...and that's it. And IIRC I cannot burn it to a DVD, in case I want to take it with me on a trip to watch again. Not sure about transferring that copy from my computer to a player- but I don't think I can.


I believe that on your TiVo, you can download it as many times as you want, as long as you only have it on at most two TiVos at a time (basically, deleting it from a TiVo restores one of your two downloads). I think they also used to have some way you could copy to a portable device (like an MP3 player with video that supports Microsoft's DRM), but I'm not sure if they still support that.

What bothers me most about "buying" a video on Amazon is that it can later become "unavailable," in which case you can't download it to your TiVo again.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

hahathatsfunny said:


> Unless you have digital cable/Fios box and have the On Demand access.
> 
> Since Time Warner Cable is no longer affiliated with Time Warner (HBO), the interests of Time Warner could be for greater exposure of HBO, than just protectionism of the cable franchises. So, I'm thinking it'd make a sweet deal if HBO became available directly via Netflix, or through its own means, as an On Demand feature for boxes (like Roku and Tivo), even if one had to pay for HBO On Demand separately.
> 
> Speaking of premium channels, most of the newer movies on Netflix On Demand are the same Starz! On Demand movies, as the Starz! catalog was added to Netflix.


with netflix + amazon/blockbuster/disney movies- i dont need cable except for my regional sports network to watch my favorite sports team. I'd have to sit down and figure out how much less I'd pay to go phone+broadband instead of triple play but i think even without the big triple play discount. Even if the savings is only 30 bucks/month I'd really consider paying 10 of that savings for an RSN streaming subscription on my tivo's.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> with netflix + amazon/blockbuster/disney movies- i dont need cable except for my regional sports network to watch my favorite sports team. I'd have to sit down and figure out how much less I'd pay to go phone+broadband instead of triple play but i think even without the big triple play discount. Even if the savings is only 30 bucks/month I'd really consider paying 10 of that savings for an RSN streaming subscription on my tivo's.


I figured I'm saving $800+ dollars/year dropping digital television (and cableCard rental, and future TA rental, and STB rental for my Series 2) from my Triple Play deal with Brighthouse here in central Florida. I still have their phone and RoadRunner Turbo. BHN had a Phone/Internet package which kind of surprised me. The $800+ is net savings. I had my Netflix subscription while I had digital television service as well. $800+ will pay for a LOT of movies from Amazon/Blockbuster/Disney. I supplement my viewing with downloaded programming from the internet.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> I figured I'm saving $800+ dollars/year dropping digital television (and cableCard rental, and future TA rental, and STB rental for my Series 2) from my Triple Play deal with Brighthouse here in central Florida. I still have their phone and RoadRunner Turbo. BHN had a Phone/Internet package which kind of surprised me. The $800+ is net savings. I had my Netflix subscription while I had digital television service as well. $800+ will pay for a LOT of movies from Amazon/Blockbuster/Disney. I supplement my viewing with downloaded programming from the internet.


yep- the lack of RSN would kill me though.

That's pretty amazing you can save that much. Comcast I doubt would be anywere near that low. My current triple play with movie channels and upgraded speed deal is $138. I think broadband with the speed i have is 59 and the lowest they might give me for voip would be 30. So I might save 50/month or 600/year and I'd wind up buying a few more rentals a month - so maybe my net would be 400-500.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I was a little off before I checked my spreadsheet, and found this "bottom line":


```
Savings per month	$80.11
Savings per year	$961.32
```
I had Triple Play: (Digital Television + Ultimate Pack + HD Pack + 2 CableCARDs + STB for Series 2) + (Internet + RR Turbo) + (Phone + Nationwide calling).

Now I just have: (Internet + RR Turbo) + (Phone + Nationwide calling).


----------

